# Quick Question



## unstabledreamer (Mar 25, 2011)

Okay so here is what i want to do. I want to take extra clear melt and pour soap add a little frangrence and mold it into a shape. then i want to package it for sale. I am not sure if I understand the FDA guidlines but the product i am selling is soap and fragrence nothing else.
So I would need to list the ingredients on the back and the name of my soap on the front. Do i need anymore detail for that than soap? If so is there another website that breaks this down so I can understand?
Also I want to make bath fizzies what kind of label information do they need? I live in florida and will only sell my product here so I hoep this help the FDA makes it very confusing. Oh and the label will be on the platci wrap around the product itself not inside a box or antyhing. Thanks


----------



## Genny (Mar 25, 2011)

Are you sure your mp base is actually considered soap?  Not all bases are.
So if it is, then yes you can just list it as soap.  
  If it's not considered soap, then it falls under the cosmetics, so you'd have to list all ingredients.  Plus, if you are adding color, you need to list the actual colors that you are adding.
  You also need to list the weight and where it's made and your biz name.

Also, welcome to the forum.  I hope we're not welcoming you to soapmaking, too.


----------



## unstabledreamer (Mar 25, 2011)

*Maybe*

Yeah I am wanting to make some soaps I have a cute idea I just want to make sure I am listing the labels correctly What should it say if it is considered a cosmetic? To be safe should I just list all ingredients of everything I use? Do you know anything about candle labels?


----------



## nc.marula (Mar 28, 2011)

I would list all the ingredients in your soap regardless if it's cosmetic or not. It's just the right thing to do - people these days want to know what they're putting on their body. (IMO)


----------



## Genny (Mar 28, 2011)

"I would list all the ingredients in your soap regardless if it's cosmetic or not. It's just the right thing to do - people these days want to know what they're putting on their body. (IMO)"

^ I agree with this.  It's very helpful for people that have allergies.

But if it is a cosmetic, then you need to list all ingredients including the correct colors if any are added.


----------



## Catmehndi (Mar 30, 2011)

You should really consult with the FDA to make sure everything is done according to their guidelines. Anyone starting their own line should do their homework and while comments on forums are great, they may not be enough.

http://www.fda.gov/Cosmetics/CosmeticLa ... 126440.htm

good luck!


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 30, 2011)

Please list the ingredients here, then we can tell you for sure if it is a soap or cosmetic & then go from there. Without us knowing the ingredients we cannot give you a correct answer.l


----------



## Fullamoon (Apr 1, 2011)

I've been using Life of the Party, which I now know is detergent and therefore, not considered "soap".  Here is Brambleberry's ingredient list, and it seems more wholesome: Coconut Oil, Palm Oil, Safflower Oil, Glycerin (kosher, of vegetable origin), Purified Water, Sodium Hydroxide (saponifying agent), Sorbitol (moisturizer), Sorbitan oleate (emulsifier), Soy bean protein (conditioner), Titanium Dioxide (mineral whitener used in opaque soaps). I am dting to try out Brambleberry's melt and pour. The pricing is better too.


----------

